# fluid in the lungs



## sandrine (Nov 13, 2010)

my cat had breathing problems and i took her to the vet, her lungs were full of fluid. the vet mentioned that it could be a heart problem or a tumor or thyroid issues. i am very worried. she is about 14 years old. the vet took some fluid out and now she is at home with me and she needs to take a lot of medicine. if anyone has / had the same issue with their cat, would be great to discuss this. thank you


----------



## bug_girl (Aug 30, 2009)

We had a cat that had a serious heart problems (cardiomyopathy). Her chest cavity filled with fluid which compressed her lungs making it hard for her to breath. She didn't actually get fluid *in* the lungs though.

The first indicator we had was when she lost her appetite - how is your cat eating?


----------



## sandrine (Nov 13, 2010)

thank you for your message; she stopped eating for a couple of days but since the visit to the vet, she eats again but not as much as before. what happened to your cat once you discovered the illness? thank you


----------



## bug_girl (Aug 30, 2009)

The condition she had was congenital, incurable and always fatal. If discovered early enough, there are treatments that can extend the life of the cat. 

Unfortunately, she didn't show any symptoms until the condition was very advanced. She had treatment, but ultimately it was too late and we had to have her put to sleep.

You shouldn't panic though as it's unlikely that i's the same condition - as your cat is 14, a congenital condition would surely have shown up by now. Also, your can in fluid in the lungs as opposed to fluid in the chest cavity - I don't know if that is an important difference, but it's a difference none the less. (which was why I posted - I'm hoping it's an important difference).


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry your cat is ill. My last Ragdoll cross Billy had this happen, he was very lethargic, and had severe breathing probs. He was 5 at the time. They found a lot of fluid on his lungs, and they found a heart problem. He had diuretics for the built up fluid, and beta blockers for the rest of his life. The fluid built up from time to time, but he was doing good until we sadly lost him on the road.  I really hope your old girl is ok! xx


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I am sorry to hear your news.

Fluid in the lungs could mean one of two things:

1. Fluid seeping into the alveoli (air sacs), known as pulmonary oedema. There are many causes but heart failure is the most likely. It can be managed long-term with water tablets (diuretics).

2. Fluid in the "free space" lining the lungs themselves (pleural space). This is known as a pleural effusion. There are again many causes, including organ failure and cancers. Treatment options are more limited but depend on the underlying cause. If the cause is treatable, it may not re-occur if treatment is given eg for thyroid disorders. 

From your post it sounds like your cat has a pleural effusion and your vet has symptomatically treated it for now by draining some fluid out of the pleural space. However, there is a risk it will re-collect.

I assume your vet is doing further tests, so that will help pinpoint the cause and will help him guide further treatment options.

I am not a vet (well not an animal vet ) so do discuss your concerns with your vet and ask all the questions you want. Never feel you shouldn't. A good vet will always be happy to explain things to you and in a way you understand and give an honest opinion re: treatment options.

I hope things improve. Take care bot of you


----------



## Philski (May 28, 2010)

I'm really sorry to hear about this. It sounds as though it is not an acute condition at this stage, but from what I know, it is serious.

I lost my Triftji almost exactly a year ago; he developed very serious breathing problems and went downhill fast over a 24 hour period. It was on a Sunday and so I had to take him to the emergency vets surgery - I was told that it was almost certainly cardiomyopathy, a thickening of walls of the heart muscle resulting in a severly weakened heart. The breathing problems were caused by fluid in the lungs, and his weakened heart meant that he was unable to clear the fluid, as would a healthy cat.

I sincerely hope that there is some treatment that you can find either to help treat this or to make your cat more comfortable.


----------



## sandrine (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you very much for your honest replies. Skunk and I are due to see the vet next Tuesday or Wednesday unless she gets worse. She has been eating OK but her heavy breathing is still present and she is very lethargic, poor thing. I called the vet helpline today as I am a bit worried as she seems a bit worse today and she has not eaten anything this evening. I believe the vet will do more tests during the next visit and I will ask many questions. I am heartbroken, it is so sudden, she was always "chatty", lively: jumping up and down fences, scaring the foxes away in the garden and she is a very affectionate.


----------



## sandrine (Nov 13, 2010)

cat. again thank you for your support. Sandrine


----------



## Poopoopooop (Mar 20, 2017)

I see most of these posts are quite old but our Pep had a long term heart problem which in the end caused fluid in the lungs and abdomen. He had been on tablets for 2 years but eventually the problem got the better of him. We rushed him to the vets one day as his breathing was terrible and had him put down...within a week he had swollen up with fluid and although he had regular breathing difficulties this time was really bad...his deteriation was very quick. Cats however are very good at 'coping' and their problem sometimes not noticeable until they become really poorly. My advice from my experience tablets and injections will only prolong the ineviatable and of cause if you notice anything irregular with your cat you should take him to be looked at ASAP. I guess the only consolation is that we prolonged his life and did everything we could to help him. He is very sadly missed


----------

